# TSG58: Zuni Travel Router



## TechGuyTV (Dec 15, 2011)

_Mike gives some tips and tricks for traveling with Technology, including a review of the Zuni Travel Router.
_

*Download the Audio MP3 or Watch the Video
*

*Subscribe to the Show in iTunes and other Players! *






Welcome to the fifty eighth episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio and video podcast that is released once a month. You can subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuy.tv (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Links in order of appearance:*

Zuni Travel Router with USB Charging:
http://www.zunidigital.com/?page_id=222

Just $35 from Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Zuni-Digital-ZTRP150-ZuniConnect-Travel/dp/B004T8FC66


----------



## liamhyland (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks Mike, glad to learn more and learning is a good investment too. Peace and joy


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Thanks for the feedback! :up:


----------

